
Ask HN: GA for simple sites. Is JS Opt-In required for GA under GDPR? - magicmushrm
Assume we are talking about basic static websites, no forms etc. Is it necessary to implement a JS Opt-In before sending any hits to GA? Or is using GA&#x27;s anonymizeIp=true enough and the JS Opt-In&#x2F;Opt-Out is not needed in this case?
======
beberlei
To my understanding no. But you must enable ip anonmyization in GA settings
and provide the opt out link in privacy policy. Google should have a page on
the link

